# 'outdoor' cat.



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok, there is a cat in town. I call him mocha. We thought he was feral, so we let him come in for a few hours to warm up, gave him food. etc. The next day, he was at our door. We knock of several people's houses. It's not theirs, so we knock on an apartment door. No suprise it was their 'outdoor' cat. Now, I saw the 'owner' a little while ago, she said the cat is 'sort of' theirs. That she used to be their cat, but she stopped using the litter box. So they put her outside. But I don't think they feed her or anything, I don't know what to do. 

Any suggestions? I don't know if they feed her or not, and I can't call the spca if they do, But I don't know what to do??? Next time I see her, I should ask the 'owner' is they feed her. But until then?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What do you want to do?
If you would like to take over the care of this cat, approach the 'owners' about it. Even if you don't want to take Mocha in, you could use that as an opportunity to let them know their cat is coming to your house and expecting you to do *something* for her and you can ask the 'owners' if they are feeding her regularly or if they aren't, because if they aren't .... then *she* will go looking for a reliable food source.
We always fed our outdoor cats *very* well and they rarely strayed off our rural acreage.


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

He hasn't come in since winter(No need, it's been warm). But, I have fed him since then, JIC. I would like to approach the owners about 'their' cat, I have several questions.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Cats who dont use their litter boxes have reasons. Every feral Ive had to keep for an extended period of time because of medical issues used their litter box. Ive never had a cat who wouldnt. so there is solvable reasons he quit going in the litter box. It may have been a reason they could of solved. I think it is a good idea to get more of a history from them. If you take him to a shelter its highly likely he will be put down. No one wants a cat that doesnt use its litter box. Shelters are stressful and dont/ wont have the time to solve problems like this.

There are lots of solutions for cats who start going out side their litter box. Dont give up on this guy. Feed him every day and give him affection. I think the people are heartless jack ***** for dumping a cat like that without finding a solution. They dont deserve to call it their cat. I so glad you are taking an interest in him to make his life better. Keep us posted.


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have decided I am going to start feeding him again. I think I might talk to the 'owners', about her history, And if they would mind if I found a home for him. They don't deserve to call her 'theirs', and Even if they say not to, I might find him a home. I wish I could take him in, but I can't, I can't afford another cat. And I don't want to get in over my head or anything. 


Wish me luck, I havent seen her in a while(the cat), but I know she's around.



ETA: What is the best kind of dry food thats not _too_ expensive? I have thinking of mixing mid quality food with high quality food(like dry). I would also put some canned out. 

I am not worried about meat, right now I think he lives off mice. I just don't want him to starve!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Feral cat which have to resort to hunting are not in good health. Wet food would be the best to feed him. Fancy Feast is a crap food but of all the food in that range FF is the best choice. Or if dry food is a better choice for you a good medium range cat food is Chicken Soup. Or Pro Plan from Petsmart. I think it would be happy to get consistant meal of what ever is in your budget.

Is this cat spayed/neutered with shots?


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't think she's spayed, But I am just about certain she doesn't have her shots.

Is merrick B.G dry good? It will be fed with canned food(I don't know what kind). If I feed it.


I will be going to get some food soon, untill then it will be a little bit of whiskas, and some wellness CORE.

I guess I don't know what I will feed until I go shopping.


ETA: I didn't see her, but if the food is gone tomorrow. I will assume she ate it. It was about 1/4 cup whiskas. and almost 1/4 cup wellness CORE.

Is that a good meal for now? I can only keep up the wellness CORE until this little one runs out, It is way too expensive(I use it as a treat for nibbles) for me to keep buying. But, it will have to do for now. When my wellness runs out, I will go buy some new food(Or whenever I can go to a pet valu, whichever comes first).

I don't want to feed her crap, but. I don't want to spend like $100 a month either. I'm thinking BG or plain merrick or maybe solid gold(I want to feed high quality dry, with ok quality wet, I think that will be the most nutrtitionaly balanced).

Here is what I would plan to feed(daily):

1/4 cup high quality dry(
1/4-1/2-1 can of okay quality canned.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

nibbler said:


> I don't want to feed her crap, but I don't want to spend like $100 a month either.


I don't think you'll have to worry about spending $100/mo on food. I feed 8 cats and in a month I spend about $70 on food. Divided by 8 that comes to about $9/mo/cat. 
h =^..^=

$40 dry Innova (free choice)
$15 canned Friskies (small cans, 1x/dy)
$15 canned Innova EVO (large cans 2/wk ~ 7/mo)
$70



_*can you get her vaccinated and spayed? This will prevent pregnancies and becoming overrun with kittens/cats. With a little searching you should be able to locate low cost spay/neuter places or find organizations that would assist you._


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

I will check in on the spay thing, thanks!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nibbler, here are some organizations that help with inexpensive spaying and neutering. Good luck, and thank you for taking care of this cat! 


viewtopic.php?f=22&t=9178

http://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.html

There are some very helpful stickies at the top of this forum! I wish you the best.


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

I fed her, but when I came back to check if the food was gone. The bowl had dissapeard(I think the 'owner' moved it :evil:!).


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Can you feed the cat on your property? Put it out they will find it and begin coming to you to be fed. Make sure you do it consistantly. Everyday and at the same time if possible.


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thats what I'm planning to do. 


If theer was a thank button, I would thank you!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We thank you for caring for this kitty. Anyone who goes out of their way to help a stray is a great person as far as Im concerned!


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

It means alot to hear that, All the people around here think I will be a crazy cat lady. Pffft, their the crazy ones(in my opinion).


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree with you! You're the kind person, and that's not crazy; that's loving.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thats ok! Join the crowd! Theres millions of cat ladies & men. Your in good company! Theres nothing more enjoyable than loving animals! They teach us so much!


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't find any of the cats I was hoping too.   I wrote a note to the 'owners' Saying that if they didn't improve his care, I would take matters into my own hands. I hope it worked. 


I can't find the cat, that I was actualy hoping to keep(like, forever). It makes me really sad, because I looked really hard. And I was really hoping to help him.


----------

